# Iron & Steel - You can Bank on it!



## Captain_Chaza (10 June 2007)

These  Classes of sail seem to be outperfoming well against all the "Glamors" 
AND should gather even more momentum in the very near future IMHO
Please DYO charts
And as always the sweet FA's will explain the events well after the moves!

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 June 2007)

FWL is a steel company that hopes to produce Pig Iron from its W.A. magnetite deposit,

Its mkt cap is like $20m vs an estimated EBIT of $75m a yr for 30yrs, JORC and PFS 

Have a look at the thread


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 June 2007)

Well done  Officer Young Trader

Your post on the 12th June was both timely and much appreciated

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

Thanks Cap,

We can add *CUL * to the list, will be riding on the coat tails of its major JV partner Aust Iron into production


----------



## TheRage (2 July 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> And as always the sweet FA's will explain the events well after the moves!




I have ignored you in the past but really not everyone using fundamental analysis looks entirely at the past. Comments like these are subversive and unhelpful and quite frankly if I were on your boat I would be in full mutiny at the moment.


----------



## michael_selway (2 July 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> And as always the sweet FA's will explain the events well after the moves!
> Salute and Gods' Speed




FA's can identify things before the go up (on the charts)

e.g. "buy low sell high" is FA

Can you do it for TA? (just wondering actually  )

thx

MS


----------

